# Anyone arriving or departing Auckland? Shuttle $18 for 2 , normally $37



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

This is really good value I have often used this service & paid up to $34 for myself alone so for a couple for $19 it is a great special & further more it is valid from 

Vouchers valid from Jul 09, 2011 to Sep 04, 2011. 

$18 for a 20km shuttle transfer anywhere in Auckland City for 2 people from Airport Transfers and Tours (value $37) - Treat Me


----------

